# Scared to eat :(



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Even after suffering with IBS-D for 5 years, my symptoms seem to get worse or better with little change in other things. Right now, no matter what I eat, I have D within a half an hour afterwards. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat, and I honestly do not know how my body can be producing so much D because I have been eating very sparingly because of situations where I simply don't have access to a bathroom. I have tried calcium carbonate beforehand, but with no improvement. Why does my body respond this way?! I would think at some point my body's basic need for survival (aka food and sustenance) would come in first and stop the D. This doesn't seem to be the case :/. I know there is a brain gut connection, but have tried hypnotherapy several times little improvement. I know that I can take Immodium, but that doesn't change the consistency of my BMs, just delays the inevitable. Does anyone have any advice? I'm trying to find a new GI, so right now I can't really try any prescription meds (most haven't worked in the past anyway). I'm sorry, I just am so overwelmed and scared right now, so any words would be so greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon gets more active in all people after every meal they eat every day of their life.A lot of the diarrhea is just water you body didn't get a chance to pull out, and that water can cause a lot of volume even when you aren't eating much.Waiting as long as possible to eat will make the diarrhea worse when you do eat. Imodium before a meal (like 30 minutes) can sometimes help to blunt the post eating increase in activity. Antispasmodics with the same timing can also sometimes help slow things down. Peppermint can be used as an antispasmodic if you won't take prescriptions. Imodium used this way will not help for long, but can help for that meal and works better taken ahead of time rather than after the diarrhea hits.Eating light/lean meals every 3 hours of about 300 calories each can help (after a couple of meals) regulate things so you haven't starved for too long before eating.


----------



## mommyof3 (Sep 21, 2009)

You could ask about gallbladder issues, D after eating is a common complaint. There are meds that can be taken such as Questran that help bulk the stool.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Try the brat diet-bananas, rice, apples, and tea. I, personally, can't eat bananas because they give me migraines, but you can try plain things--white rice, white bread, boiled chicken. I fix my chicken in a crock pot, so it's got nothing in it, no skin or fat, just the chicken and maybe a boullion cube with a bit of water. Bland, but you can eat it. Weak tea, not black but peppermint. Don't put stuff in it, maybe sugar (what's the fuss about sugar, we can tolerate it!) Applesauce usually goes down pretty well, no skin, tho. Salt is okay, sugar is okay, no fats or spicy. You must beware what your food is made of, too, that'll get you if you aren't careful. Good luck. Once you're on the mend, I try to put chopped dried fruit into my rice, just a bit--maybe apricot or something gooey (don't call those things prunes, they're yummy and full of fiber). Before you cook the rice.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have IBS-D and earlier this year things got worse, every time I ate I would get cramps and then D, so I went back to the specilaist and he sent me for a sehcat test, its where they test you to see if you absorb the bile in your system, if you dont it can cause cramping and D after meals. The test showed that I dont absorb the bile, so I have bile salt malabsorbtion, I was given some tablets called colesevelam and have to take 2 with breakfast and 2 with the evening meal, I have been on them for 2 months now and they have stopped the cramps and the D after meals. I still have all the other symptoms of Ibs-D though unfortunately it didnt help that, ( the bloating, pain, wind). Its worth asking for the test, I read that alot of people who have IBS-d also have bile salt malabsorbtion and is undiagnosed.


----------



## daisychain (Jan 28, 2010)

I can really sympathise, my IBS plays havoc with my eating habits and weight. I've been fine for about the last month, and just this week I've had a hideous flare-up. I'm too scared to eat anything as I work every day, and so D in that situation is a complete nightmare, and I also don't really have much of an appetite, partly because I suffer from a lot of nausea when my IBS gets bad but also because I'm scared of the after effects of eating - I've lost 6lbs in a week. I can't eat for several hours before going to work, and even when I can eat it's only tiny portions and even then I get so much pain. At the moment I'm relying on Imodium to get me through my shifts at work, which is far from ideal and I only ever use as a last resort. I'm just hoping that this flare-up will settle down soon. The only thing I can recommend is just to keep your foods to the plainest things possible - I just have things like water and plain rice. I hope you feel better soon, I know how depressing and upsetting it can be!


----------



## rose27 (Aug 9, 2010)

caputsky said:


> Even after suffering with IBS-D for 5 years, my symptoms seem to get worse or better with little change in other things. Right now, no matter what I eat, I have D within a half an hour afterwards. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat, and I honestly do not know how my body can be producing so much D because I have been eating very sparingly because of situations where I simply don't have access to a bathroom. I have tried calcium carbonate beforehand, but with no improvement. Why does my body respond this way?! I would think at some point my body's basic need for survival (aka food and sustenance) would come in first and stop the D. This doesn't seem to be the case :/. I know there is a brain gut connection, but have tried hypnotherapy several times little improvement. I know that I can take Immodium, but that doesn't change the consistency of my BMs, just delays the inevitable. Does anyone have any advice? I'm trying to find a new GI, so right now I can't really try any prescription meds (most haven't worked in the past anyway). I'm sorry, I just am so overwelmed and scared right now, so any words would be so greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rose27 (Aug 9, 2010)

i have had the same problem but, my doctor perscribed a medication for stress.which i didnt realize i had but between that and trying to eat healthy it seems to be working. although i do have issues once a month during my period,my doctor said that is common. i love to go bike riding so i try to do that as often as i can helps releive stress and i can get home quick if i have issues. as far as eating i try to eat alot of salads,sometimes adding meat or fruit so its not so boring. also i read fish is easy to digest .hope this helps.


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies -- its good to know I'm not the only one. Regarding the BRAT diet, I have tried it but it really doesn't help anymore (used to back in the day). I am switching to a new GI doctor, so I'm going to bring up the gallbladder/bile issues. I know that I've had an ultrasound on my gallbladder, soon I don't have any gallstones, but I know there are other tests to get done. I am on anti-anxiety meds, but the same thing always happens where they are helpful with my symptoms for about 2 months, and then gradually stop being effective. I do try to reduce stress through exercise and other pasttimes. Personally, I think I have an intolerance to gluten and/or wheat despite all celiac tests being negative. So I am I going to try to cut out most/all wheat from my diet. I did that several yeaars ago with good results, but since I can't have dairy either, its really hard to eat out at restaurants with both limitations. But I'm going to give it another try to see if it helps at all. Thanks again for all the replies, I'm sure that I would not be able to cope with this awful illness without the support from these forums.


----------

